# Router bits



## woodie1994 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey all, new to the forum. I'm starting a new project, and need specific router bits. However, i can't find the specific ones i need at all. I went to home depot and it's either that their 1/2 inch off the specs i need or they're not the type of cut i need. 
These are the ones i need:
(1/2×1/2") top bearing 
(1/2×1") top bearing
(1/2×1") bottom bearing
(7/16×3/4") straight cutter
Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Why do you need both 1/2" and 1" top bearing bits? Wouldn't the 1" do for both? Also, you can get a combination bit with a bearing on the top and bottom. They are great for routing curves where cutting into the grain can cause nasty kickbacks. You won't find a 7/16" straight cutter at Home Depot, but Amazon and any good woodworking retailer carries them.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Woodie, go buy Whiteside router bits. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

What's the 7/16×3/4 for? Just asking. There are other solutions because you won't find that router bit.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

keep the bits and bearings free of goop, like pitch, tar, adhesives, etc.
clean them regularly with solvent and brass brush.
keep them oiled and in a safe place so the cutters do not get chipped.
try not to drop them on a concrete or tile floor (carbide will chip - it is brittle).
try not to cut into nails and screws in the wood (the carbide will chip or break).


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to Ljs

Here are a few places to look:

https://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/collections/product-catalog

https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/

https://www.infinitytools.com/#&panel1-1


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Woodcraft https://www.woodcraft.com/search?q=router+bits&button=search and Rockler http://www.rockler.com/power-tool-accessories/router-bits stores both have a good selection of bits.

Claude


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

John has very good suggestions, the one thing that I would differ on re his suggestions is to use graphite not oil on router bit bearings, oil tends to hold sawdust

https://www.amazon.com/Powder-Graphite-Lube-Tube-0-21/dp/B000R8983A


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess the new guy wasn't serious about our thoughts. He hasn't been back to see if anyone answered his question.


----------

